

On Goldman Sachs Culture - dangoldin
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/judgments/2009/07/29/will-everyone-please-shut-about-goldman-sachs?page=full

======
TriinT
Here's a more illuminating 2004 article by Bethany McLean:

 _The paranoia that keeps driving Goldman Sachs to the top_

[http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2004/...](http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2004/09/06/380330/index.htm)

